# K2 Cinch CTX



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Cinches that I owned were the bottom-of-the-line model and also the first year (or possibly the second), so there was lots of room for improvement. I've said several times that I like the mechanical design of the thing. Just the implementation was lacking. It's pretty certain that K2 is going to keep working at it and imrpoving the bindings every year. You're now 2 years newer than mine, and I think a step up in model. Another year or two and I think these will compete head to head with anything Flow puts out.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Pawlo,

Interesting that you are using the K2s with the front strap lifted and OVER the boot, rather than set as a Toe Cap. I have mine as a toe cap and there is no need to undo it at all. Just slide the boot in and lock the highback.

To adjust the toe from strap to cap, from over to infront.... 1. lower the highback. 2. Push to end of the front straps (each side) where it goes into the binding. You will feel it drop down. 3. When it is in the lowered positon you can rotate it from strap to cap position. 4. Then pull the straps back out and it locks in the new position.

Watch the video here on how to do it. Just remember to lower the highback first.
As for the extended pushup position to get into the binding!!!!! Thats weird. Seriously, you should be able to bind in standing up, it is not hard. If you have not done it before it is something you could learn in a single day.

Simple tip. Push and glide your board away from the chair lift and find a quiet spot, preferably flat. Face uphill, using your front foot slide/stab your board to create a slighty step that allows your board to stand still and not go sliding down the hill. 

Test this by putting your back foot on your stomp pad. If you don't go anywhere then lift it and slide it into your binding. Reach down and raise the highback and you are done.

Enjoy.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cavmn it's my secon day on the new setup, today grommets with my wife, and I'm discovering it all quickly. Both in front strap now and stepping in as you said, depending on the slope using a hand down or not, but bottom line the strapping op is a lot faster than before. I'll have to loose some bad habit...but a hand down makes creating the ane you mention, effortless..but yes I'll try it on the fly too..
Most chairs end on a slope in kirkwood.


Donuz
Again, from the cartels this things feel like scifi, I saw the GNU technology too, but could not find them...I lie this k2... Besides I know the brand since I was 12 skiing..what do you use now?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Donuz
> Again, from the cartels this things feel like scifi, I saw the GNU technology too, but could not find them...I lie this k2... Besides I know the brand since I was 12 skiing..what do you use now?


I've been using Flow Fives for a couple of seasons. They have irritations, but mostly I love'em. I have some NXT-ATs to try out this year. Besides being a higher-end binding, they appear to have fixed the things that bug me about the Fives. I'll know more after this weekend.

The one thing that I can absolutely say about the Cinches was that they were a lot more forgiving about snow in the bindings when you go to put your foot in. The Flows would just compress the snow -- the Cinches seemed to clear it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Irritations...you mean pressure points? I think the general tendency is to overtightn this kind of binfings in general. I didn't have snow problems in 3 feet pow yesterday...I had to clear the base up every 2-3 runs..but other than that...everything worked perfectly.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

No, I meant things that irritate me about them. For one, when you release the highback on the Fives, it falls flat unless you re-latch it. The NXTs will stay up on their own. The angle adjustment on the Fives was a set of small thumbwheels where the cable attaches to the base. Very difficult to use with bare hands, impossible with gloves. The NXTs have the adjuster on the highback. Much more convenient.

One thing the Fives _never_ had was pressure points.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

got it. No, mine work great, the bhighbackk comes down when you open it at about 45 deg. lifting the whole strap section and leaving a lot of room for your foot to slide in. I don't use highback angles...


----------

